# Newbie saying hello



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome next stop http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcone next stop http://www.ttoc.co.uk


(spelling Andy) must be a Newcastle thing :lol: as Mal says Thongs :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome next stop http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Don't know what you mean Trev


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

forgot to edit one mate LOL


----------

